# Honda vs Polaris



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

This topic has been discussed previously, need some input. Been looking for a atv for a while and came to the conclusion from various mechanic's and guides that the honda foreman 500cc was the most reliable machine for my needs, my friend wants to give me a good deal on a 2006 polaris 500 x2 with 1400 miles on it, I have found a 2007 honda foreman with the same mileage, but the price difference is $ 1000 between the 2, with the honda being more is it worth it or is the polaris just as good machine.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Both I think are good machines, I know people that have both and can't say they have had trouble. if you know how your buddy takes care of things it might help in your choice.


----------



## Tree Doc (Apr 14, 2011)

The Polaris 500 is an excellent machine and has a great "true" 4x4 system. The Fuji 500 motor is bullet proof and has been a proven power plant for years and years.

I have had a great deal of experience with the 500's. I have an 2004.5 Sportsman 500HO and my hunting partner has an '06 500 x2. Both were bought new and both are being used to hunt the Rice of the North Sacramento Valley so they truly see the worst of conditions. 

I do the service work on both units at the end of each season and that entails pulling the hubs apart to get at all the rice straw, oil/filter changes, transmission and central hilyard services, pretty much everything to keep them clean and in excellent mechanical condition. The only repair I have had to do is replace one front CV boot on each machine the season before last because we were in a field that was flooded and had been cut tall before it was disked so it wrapped like crazy and tore our boots. For some reason on the Polaris versus yamaha, Arctic, and others our fellow club members own, the others go through boots 3 times more in these conditions.

As for the Honda, you can't go wrong with them. I honestly thought the day I went to shop machines that I'd be buying a Honda...until I saw the Polaris which was the last machine I looked at. I was torn between the Yamaha Grizzly 450 and the Sportsman. I don't regret my decision one bit. The Honda's are just so high priced in comparison.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Get the Honda. My Polaris Sportsman has been a giant nightmare, total dissapointment, and has spent more of its life in the shop than in the field.


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Gulfcoast what year and model do you have and what problems did you incur?


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Sportsman 500, '05. The machine is difficult to crank, and keep cranked because it simply will not hold a low idle, no matter what they do to it, and no matter how much I strain the gas, use new gas, use Stabil, etc. I have also had belt slipping problems, and the tranny getting water in it when driving through shallow water bean fields. It has not been a good experience for me, and has been to the shop many times for these issues. My duck hunting partners with Honda's do not seem to have these problems. YMMV.


----------



## 150class (Jul 1, 2003)

I have an 02 Sportsman 500 HO and havent had any issues with it really. It was a play toy for the first few years of its life and the last 6 its been my driveway plow and has handled that duty with ease. 
Not sure what to think about the low idle issue. Ive never had any cranking issues or idle issues.

Also performed flawlessly hauling a bear out of the woods last Fall!


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Honda is the better machine by far. Polaris can be hit & miss.


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

honda! own two


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Without question, HONDA!

The resale value is outstanding.

I've owned 2: a 2000 Rancher and a 2002 Rubicon. Both are still running.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

GulfCoast said:


> Get the Honda. My Polaris Sportsman has been a giant nightmare, total dissapointment, and has spent more of its life in the shop than in the field.


Ding Ding I'm done with Polaris..had a 4x4 Ranger cost me over 2 g to keep it running..had 125 hrs on it since 2002.. Honda is the way to go..

BobbyB
cajun


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

stick with any of the big four....yamaha, kawasaki, honda or suzuki


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Honda shaft driven Polaris belt driven I vote for Honda! I have the Honda 400 Rancher 06 and no problems and have been ruff on it!


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

My vote is also for the Honda. I bought a second hand 2000 - 350 Honda Rancher back in 2004 with low hours. It was and is well cared for and I have yet to have any trouble. My only complaint is that it is all-the-time four wheel drive which makes it harder to steer and a larger turning circle compared to my wife's Yamaha 400 grizzly. All of this is just my opinion of course but formed on years of good experience.


----------



## DODGERFAN175 (Apr 8, 2011)

Honda all the way


----------



## coonsmen (Aug 10, 2009)

by far honda. i have friends with polaris and everyone has had problems.. i bought new a 2010 450 rancher and love it. not a single issue. alot of family have Honda's as well with great results.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Honda, honda, honda. I've owned honda four wheelers since they have come out and you can't go wrong with them. I have a friend that has a Polaris and he has spent more on parts, service they I bought my last honda four wheeler for.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Both are very good machines but you know the saying.....Nothing runs like a Honda. 
After slipping issues everytime I was in water I went with a Honda and so did my buddy. Used at his farm in the marsh which is most often water and MUD. No problems with either of them until someone cut the chain on his gate and stole his out of the barn.........I hate thieves....


----------

